
Ask HN: Suggest features that you would love to see in a new social network - startupflix
I&#x27;m working on a new social network with better privacy options in mind. I want to know what features would you like to use and see.<p>P.S. It&#x27;s not a Facebook killer
======
agitator
An honest timeline feed. Not this "curated" mumbo jumbo. I don't like the
notion that I can be manipulated, by the social network itself, or 3rd party
advertisers.

Keeps ads out of the feed, and populate the front page as content comes in.
Some days it will be boring, sometimes I may not like what I see, but hey
that's life.

------
SnowingXIV
Easily offer an export of your own data and simple deletion method that truly
does remove any trace of you ever using the social network.

This includes all messages sent, comments made, events created, posts liked,
etc. Yes, this means handling "What if two people had a conversation or it's a
group conversation with multiple people? What happens to those messages?" I
say for sure delete the message all across the board from the person who asked
for the deletion but retain the rest of the group. If it's only two people,
completely delete the conversation/thread as if it never existed.

~~~
startupflix
I was thinking about the same last night.

------
pbalau
Identity, I want to be sure when I read something by startupflix is really
being written by startupflix. And I want that everybody that reads my stuff
knows when is the real me posting stuff and not a random pretending is me.
This is the most important feature both Facebook and Twitter got right, mainly
because they are the source of truth on what gets posted on their platforms.

------
noetic_techy
The ability to describe my interests and personality in as much detail as I
choose and it will match me up with like minded individuals anywhere in the
world, but preferably in my own country/culture. It should help me find TRUE
friends, not just people who I've happen to run into within my local sphere of
influence.

------
detaro
All the federated stuff (e.g. based on ActivityPub) is quite interesting right
now. Mastodon has done the "Twitter clone" quite well IMHO, but other aspects
are missing, e.g. more private/closed things, like groups or (big thing when
talking to Facebook users) event planning: invites, RSVPs, ...

------
ljsocal
Ability to view a list of upcoming events that meet my interests, budget (time
& $) and locale vicinity.

~~~
startupflix
Thanks. I'm working on the same feature right now.

------
mabynogy
Being anonymous by default (like 4chan) and allow the user to reveal his
identity case by case.

~~~
startupflix
Thank you for the suggestion.

Can you please elaborate 'allow the user to reveal his identity case by case.'
Through an example.

It will help me a lot.

~~~
RickS
On 4chan, you can sign posts with a name and password you choose and it will
show a hash of the password beside the name. This hash can be useful to prove
the same identity (or an easy password) across multiple posts.

~~~
startupflix
Thank you so much.

------
notheguyouthink
\- own my own data. _(nearly impossible depending on the model, but you asked
haha)_ \- non-permanent. Ie, I'm more willing to be engaged if I feel secure
that I'm not going to regret what I say in 5 years.

------
akkat
Ability to view my friends information or public stranger's information
without them being notified about it.

~~~
Ajkaz
"stalker mode"

------
pasbesoin
"Opt in."

If you can't sell your feature to your users, don't force it upon them.

------
cvaidya1986
What business model would you use?

~~~
startupflix
Currently no business model is my aim. I'm fed up with twitter and Facebook,
want to create an engaging community based on individual's interest.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Good luck.

~~~
startupflix
Thank you

------
TheCapeGreek
No ads, and also no data tracking for targeted ads.

~~~
Coll
Apparently this is Vero's gimmick, but that's coming directly from them so
take it with a grain of salt.

~~~
startupflix
Yup

------
sorongopowa
Add a functionality to allow users to "endorse" a publication as a verified
truth, and heavily warn when that many users have seen it and not "endorsed"
it.

Somebody has to put a stop at fake news, anti-vaccine campaigns, homeopathy...

~~~
startupflix
Cool one. thanks for this.

------
heroftime
Please don't sell my info to others!

~~~
startupflix
good one.

------
grover_hartmann
I want to see a distributed/peer-to-peer social network with privacy in mind
and free software implementations of this network, with no company to
capitalize on the user's data.

